# Covid hangover



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

Turns out that one can fit five guitar bodies, several necks and a pile of hardware into a big suitcase as checked luggage on an Air Canada flight returning from the US to Canada. I think the next few weeks will be busy...


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

I like the way you think.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

It’s like a stack of pancakes, and think how much that would have cost to ship individually.


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

No shipping and no HST makes little Johnny a happy boy.
Mmmm....pancakes....


----------



## teleboli (Aug 19, 2009)

And yet no room for just a little pouch of coke for me. Jees.

Kidding. Glad you're back safe.


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

Progress:

Gone:









Gone:









Ready to go:









A work in progress:









Another work in progress:









...and this personal project, finally completed:


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

WTF you did all that in 7 hrs?

You better go work for Santa in the North Pole!


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

Well, spread out over a couple of days. Three teles were already complete but there was a bunch of hardware swappage to make eveything work together. Now they're in matched sets - Fralin, Klein Nocaster, Budz, Rumplestiltskin, and so forth.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

PM'd

Ha, ha...


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

A few tweaks and this one will be ready.


----------



## Chris Collins (Apr 12, 2016)

That Sonic Blue tele is a real looker!


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

Chris Collins said:


> That Sonic Blue tele is a real looker!


Tiffany Blue (like the box) - a hint of green to it. Here it is next to a light blue tele.


----------

